# How to remove front fork?



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not a complete noob, but I've been out of riding for several years. I'm currently working on building up a new-to-me old frame that I got, and I'm selling the fork off it to a buddy for his vintage build. How on earth do I get the steer tube off? Do I have to take out the dang star fangled nut inside it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Take the head set cap off, hadle bar stem off then pooff it's out . dont worry about taking out the star nut out !!!


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks so much!


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

don't forget to remove the crown race off the fork unless you are giving him the headset too. Otherwise you will need it for your new fork.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

This may be late, but here is a pretty good guide:

http://www.mountain-bike-world.com/mountain-bike-forks.html


----------



## winter (Nov 30, 2009)

heartland said:


> This may be late, but here is a pretty good guide:
> 
> http://www.mountain-bike-world.com/mountain-bike-forks.html


That's a nice link to show someone how to replace their front fork. A few things I've learned from experience...

When installing the crown race onto the new fork, instead of hammering it down or using a pipe to exert force, I simply put the crown race in the toaster oven set at the highest temperature for a few minutes; the heat causes the crown race to expand and it'll slide easily and evenly onto the bulge of the steer tube without any hammering. Just got to be careful not to burn yourself while handling the heated crown race.

Another thing I've learned, don't forget to coat the steer tube and the inner surface of the headset spacers with some grease. Without the grease, the headset spacers will want to stick in place due to the inevitable corrosion and salt build up from your sweat. Removing stuck headset spacers is about as fun as removing a stuck seat post.

Good luck!


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i've never seen corroded spacers on something that wasn't a tri/tt bike. alternatively, use carbon spacers. blingy, and usually not much more than alu.


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, I'm stuck now. Got the stem and spacers off but the fork does not want to drop out. Fairly new bike, no corrosion. Tapped top of steerer tube with block of wood and hammer pretty good but still not coming out. What am I missing?


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

*pictures...*

Take pictures for us. detailed pictures. we might be able to tell whats holding you up... if you have the stem and spacers off, the fork should slide right out.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

compression ring


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

Hit it really hard, many times, then it came out. Is the compression ring the plastic split ring on top?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

super jim said:


> Hit it really hard, many times, then it came out. Is the compression ring the plastic split ring on top?


yeah, some are metal
they can be wedged in there pretty good sometimes.


----------

